# Stereotypes of where you're from



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you have any examples of stereotypes of where you're from?

Do you agree with them?
Would you consider yourself part of that stereotype?

This is the stereotype of people from Manchester, UK






I say that it's 35% accurate (as in, it applies to about 35% of the population of Manchester).
I wouldn't say this stereotype applies to me.
I don't go round calling people 'our kid'. 

EDIT: I've just realised that, like the video, I've drawn my facial hair on with a pen...


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

1. Poor diet choices

2. Illogical value conflicts (i.e. no sex in media but violence is cool, financial conservativism from a person who draws public assistance or in a family that would see much relief from a more socially-aware economic model, narcissism into thinking our way is the best way and we owe it to the world to push it on them)

3. Specific to my region - a bunch of holy rollers with strict morals who live two generations in the past culturally, are unintelligent, and are quick to judge those of a different faith while simultaneously ignoring how they violate the tenets of their own faith

I agree with some of these as generalities, only to a point and with the disclaimer that all generalizations are false. 

My country doesn't have much focus on healthy diet, though that is changing. However, the federal government used to use an image of a food pyramid to educate people about a balanced diet. Due to cultural shifts with the rise of fast food and convenience culture, the gov put out a new image. Rather than continue to focus on the benefits of a balanced diet, the new food pyramid features a person on a staircase. The message is, don't change what you eat. Eat crap and just move more.

As for the regional stereotype, I used to say it was totally like that and used to make a point to others that I am not that way myself. 

Now? Now, I just don't tend to have many of those sorts in my reality. Not sure where they went, exactly, but they are all off having their prayer meetings, judging others while doing the same thing they judge, sipping tea and fanning themselves and talking about the latest American Idol winner while I connect with the same power/beingness in my own way and have incredible conversations about meaningful topics (often while sipping tea and fanning myself :tongue. I have amazing friends with amazing minds and progressive views. (One friend is squarely in the mainstream for the stereotype but somehow she and I have a functional relationship anyway.)

I'd say I've gotten more mainstream than I used to be, but not to the level of what is around me regionally. I don't advertise this sense of thinking through what I believe, progressiveness, etc. as much as I once did but it comes out around my tribe and through my actions rather than through my image in the rebellious angsty way of less-mature sparkles.

I'd agree about the illogical value conflicts too. Honestly, I tend to see my country a bit more as the rest of the world sees it, rather than as the stereotypical citizen sees it. I rely on public media for my news because I think it's closer to truth than what my country's private media feeds to us. Plus, public media is the only place I get *regular* news about the rest of the world. Private media only opens to the global community if their people think the story is sexy.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

"me love you long time! you vely handsome man" (said to old, fat, sweaty, pervy white guys...)
"me sucky sucky ten dorrars!"
Also, I might used to have been a man... 

oh there are lots more but these are the most famous ones..


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

"Hey watch were your going pussy"

"You got a problem you punk bitch?"

"C'mon! move faster,time is money!"

-A freindly tourist says "Good Morning"

-A jaded resident responds "What?!"

"Hey lady,give me your money"

Strangely enough,These stereotypes are actually valid lol


----------



## tnredhead (Apr 5, 2011)

*Starts humming "Dueling Banjos*

Stereotypes of where I am from: backwards, religious, conservative, racist, toothless, inbred, truck driving ********.

We are usually associated with ass rape in the woods, that whinging debutant (Scarlet O'hara), or the "retard" from Slingblade.

I am liberal, agnostic, progressive, and I have all my teeth.


----------



## tnredhead (Apr 5, 2011)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> "Hey watch were your going pussy"
> 
> "You got a problem you punk bitch?"
> 
> ...


Let me guess: New Yawk City :laughing:


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

tnredhead said:


> *Starts humming "Dueling Banjos*
> 
> Stereotypes of where I am from: backwards, religious, conservative, racist, toothless, inbred, truck driving ********.
> 
> ...


Hey, my people, what's up? Do you drink sweet tea and do you like grits? XD


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Apparently it snows here 24/7, we all live in small cottages and all the women are blond and have big breasts. They're also very slutty and easy to get with.

Also, sometimes polar bears can be found on the streets.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Too many to state, and they are only half true, most have changed, and not many people tell me to "throw another shrimp on the barbie" more than once, because of the retribution it brings on them XD


----------



## tnredhead (Apr 5, 2011)

sparkles said:


> Hey, my people, what's up? Do you drink sweet tea and do you like grits? XD


I actually love sweet tea. Not crazy about grits though (shhhhh). One time I was out with friends in Cali and apparently had a momentary brain fart. The waitress came to take our order:

Waitress looks at me: "What can I get you to drink?"
Me: "Sweet tea, please".
Waitress looks at me like I just grew a third arm while large Filipino dude that I am with tries desperately to correct my faux pas. 
Filipino dude: *shameful whisper* "um, I don't think they have that here".
Me (thinking): _No shit_...
Waitress after she recovers somewhat: "...We have raspberry tea, Is that the same thing?"
Me: "I'll take a Coke, thanks".

I have since come to learn that drinking COLD tea with more than two cubes of sugar is quite strange, not only in the Northern states but all over the world. I adore the Brits with their warm tea and two cubes of sugar...and sometimes they even have MILK in their HOT tea :shocked:. 



themartyparade said:


> Apparently it snows here 24/7, we all live in small cottages and all the women are blond and have big breasts. They're also very slutty and easy to get with.
> 
> Also, sometimes polar bears can be found on the streets.


For some reason flight attendants and ski teams cropped into my head when I read that ;-).



Vaan said:


> Too many to state, and they are only half true, most have changed, and not many people tell me to "throw another shrimp on the barbie" more than once, because of the retribution it brings on them XD


Haha. I actually never met an Aussie until I went to Scotland for Hogmanay. Apparently many, many Aussies like to spend their New Year in Scotland. Even the Scots joke about it. Many Aussies also kept mistaking me for a native and asking me for directions (y'all are so cute).


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

The stereotype here is of materialistic playboys, SJ's and SP's who like to party, get laid and who believe that owning expensive things'll make them better persons. Maintainers of the status quo.

If I'm part of the stereotype? Look at me, I'm an INTJ, what do you think? :tongue:


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

tnredhead said:


> Haha. I actually never met an Aussie until I went to Scotland for Hogmanay. Apparently many, many Aussies like to spend their New Year in Scotland. Even the Scots joke about it. Many Aussies also kept mistaking me for a native and asking me for directions (y'all are so cute).


Its actually ironic but apart from appearances Australians are actually quite introverted/shy XD, ISTP/ISFP is the dominant ones i believe. And i've never heard of any aussies spending new years in Scotland XD, capital cities in australia or in london or france etc but didn't think Scotland lol


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm Irish, outsiders think we are crazy drinkers, which we are,


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

tnredhead said:


> I actually love sweet tea. Not crazy about grits though (shhhhh). One time I was out with friends in Cali and apparently had a momentary brain fart. The waitress came to take our order:
> 
> Waitress looks at me: "What can I get you to drink?"
> Me: "Sweet tea, please".
> ...


 Right, haha, I've done that too. I ordered sweet tea in New York City and must have grown a second head. 

Whenever I visit other regions, sweet tea is one of the only things I miss about the deep south. That, and sometimes the awesome weather! I even appreciate the humidity


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm from the midwest. People from the outside seem to think we're nice, polite, laid back but a bit too boring and conservative.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm from Yonkers, NY. To put that in perspective DMX and Jadakiss are from Yonkers.

I'm not even close to the stereotype.


----------



## MisaTange (Aug 7, 2010)

A stereotypical Californian is a surfer who truly knows a few celebrities.

...I don't even know how to swim.


----------



## Woody (Jan 30, 2011)

NeonBomb said:


> I'm Irish, outsiders think we are crazy drinkers, which we are,


 Love that. Stereotypes about my countrymen include: alcoholics, thieves, xenophobic and other nice ones XD


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

Ugly teeth - When I first heard of this I wondered where people got that idea from, But once Jeremy kyle showed up it explained EVERYTHING.

Tea drinkers - I can say this is true and I do love tea 

Everyone is posh - No, trust me, it ain't true. 

I can't remember anymore at the moment


----------



## Sanjana03 (Jun 3, 2010)

Everyone is either a ISTJ turned up to 9000, an evil doctor, a Nazi or a fat dude/gal in a tracht/dirndl who's celebrating Oktoberfest on every single month of the year.
The only accepted food and drinks are sausages and beer. There's NOTHING ELSE. Except maybe a pretzel or two if you have done your work efficiently enough.
At least the machines are working wonderfully.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I grew up in southern california. I never fit in there. I don't like going to the beach, don't have a tan or blond hair or know movies stars, or....well....I was so out of touch with society while there I wouldn't even know what else there might be to the stereotype. I didn't even like the weather. 

The only thing I can think of that is true is I love disneyland and had an annual pass for many years, now _that_ I do miss.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Bristolian dialect

NB: I don't speak like that D:<


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

tine said:


> Bristolian dialect
> 
> NB: I don't speak like that D:<


So you don't all sing 'I got a brand new combine harvester, and I'll give you the key'? I am dissapoint.











No, I'm not like any of them.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Pillow said:


> So you don't all sing 'I got a brand new combine harvester, and I'll give you the key'? I am dissapoint.


 I know...I have sung that song once >_>; Only once!

Also, Jeremy Kyle DX Bad times!


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

vodka, cold, wars,sex,being hardcore, thick accents, mail order brides, hot women,communism,mafia

probably cause people don't realize how all those things came to be the way they talk about these stereotypes is disgusting.
it's all there, but unless you see how and why, you're really off about it.

Americans are incredibly off about it. Europeans-better, but still off.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Jensbug (Feb 18, 2011)

Here, everyone:

Rides a horse (I'm pretty sure a huge chunk of the pop. here hasn't even seen one in real life)
Eats BBQ every night (ya, I'm a vegetarian...and even when I did eat meat I HATE BBQ)
Loves Blue Bell Ice Cream (yummm)
Wears a cowboy hat and boots (ok...a lot do)
Drives a truck (more people drive SUV's around here)
Is either fat or obese (...ok this is sadly true in my city. Just named the fattest city in the US...yeah!)
Longhorns are everywhere (hmmm, I have seen my fair share of them)
Howdy is the only way to greet someone (you'll get a lot of strange looks if you try that one)
Owns at least 3 guns (ya. I don't know a single person here who doesn't own one. I'm sure they are around!)


----------



## Beatrice (May 1, 2011)

People think I live on a farm. o.o What the heck, no i do not live on a farm, nor am i conservative. And when they hear the city, nor have i witnessed a murder. 

Lets guess where this is!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think there are any stereotypes for my current city/state. 

The stereotypes are of my previous state: 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=alabama
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071203170433AAZivUJ
http://www.al.com/news/huntsvilletimes/ht.ssf?/base/news/124021890284110.xml&coll=1


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

More stereotypes (Urban Dictionary):

*Geordie*

The Average Geordie- 

1. Starts drinking at eleven. (the age, not the time) 
2. Is friendly towards people of a different hometown. 
3. Is part-scottish or at least knows someone who is. 
4. Male geordies tend to watch, attend or listen to the match. The females will also watch, attend or listen to the match, but prefer to go shopping in town where if you listen , you can hear the crowds reactions. Others are forced into watching the match on tv. 
5. Geordies use and love 'the metty' (metro) Younger geordies go on metty mish's. No respectable Geordie pays to use the Metro. 
6. Know's how to speak Geordie, even if they don't speak it normally. 
7. Geordies greet each other with the term 'Alreeeet'

*Geordie*

An awful race of people who claim to be the 'friendliest people in Britain'. I assure you they are not. An example would be to pay a visit to the drinking establishments after 10pm where you are guaranteed see semi-naked, truly foul mouthed 'women' being pawed by equally foul mouthed Neanderthals. Same drunken Cro-Magnon male will stick a broken pint glass in your face as soon as look at you whilst shouting 'SHEARER! SHEARER!" and his mates are sticking the boot into you. Not saying this wouldn't happen anywhere else in Britain, but these excuses for humanity are the worst.


and one for @tine:

*Bristol*

One of the UK's largest Cities and is apparently famous for being lively and hectic. However Chavs infested much of the south, but fortuneatly the previous governments have built a river (known as the Avon) which is successful in separating Chavs from the rest of the City. Although recent alarmingly large groups of emo's and emo-skaters have popped up in the rest of the City. But asides from that, it nice.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm a Texan, so let's see...

Big? No
Christian? Yes
Intolerant? No
Loves Guns? Hell yeah!
Get a boner for anything with Texas in it? No
Loves BBQ? YEAH!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2011)

First half:
Inbreeding... no
Live on a farm... no
Have horses... no
Barefooted... no

Second half:
Starving/ poor... no
Resemble Alek Wek... no
Refugee... no

Oh yeah. I'm an enigma alright.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

That you're all black if you're from the city, and white from the suburbs (which is sadly true).
That racism is rampant, but it really isn't as bad as our local media makes it out to be.
That we're big Elvis freaks. Most people here have never been to Graceland.
That going into the city at night is like going into Moghadishu (in some parts, yes; most other's no).
That we're uber-religious (somewhat true, but way more secular than other places in the South)

Tennessee representing. You can probably figure out my city.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Northern British Columbia


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I DO NOT own a gun and I hate them.










I DO NOT RIDE A HORSE to school, the grocery store, mall, etc. We have modern technology here, we do not need to rely on horse and buggy. 










West Texas=/All of Texas. Texas has a variety of biomes. Also I have never seen a tumbleweed in my life.










I do not have an oil pump in my backyard, and neither do my neighbors.











WE ARE NOT ALL ********.










Not every Texan is a narrow-minded, bumper-thumping, Jesus freak. 










Nobody takes the secessionists here seriously. And neither should you. Just because Bob in Random Smalltown, TX thinks that Texas should secede, doesn't mean that every single Texan agrees with him.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

The stereotype for where I currently live is "Oh my God. Totally. Like totally. Totally. Oh my Gosh??" lol

Unfortunately, it has been combined in a really horrible accent when applied to the Spanish language.

Imagine saying "Hola. Como estas?" with a valley girl accent: "Whola. Khomo Estaas?"

Total stereotype, but sadly true. I remember how some of my classmates would say: "Me llamo" instead of enunciating llamo as yammo, it was literally pronounced Me Lahmowh??


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Regarding Maximum's invitation to guess where she comes from, given the stereotypes she presented:

My first guess would be somewhere in Alberta (my home province). 

Non-conservatives would be a bit more common in Edmonton (a university
city) than in Calgary, despite the election of a Moslem-Canadian as Calgary's 
mayor last year. What the heck, Edmonton is my guess.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Stereotypes people have about my part of the world include:










and

















(image courtesy of the _Daily Mail_),









and









(image courtesy of lumberjock.ca)


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

only thing i can think of now is that we drink ALOT, i agree that finnish people drink alot, but youth on other countries are starting to catch us on our drinking habits. i dont drink as much as people typically think finns do


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 10, 2011)

From California...


Blue-eyed blondes everywhere you look...somewhat true. But that doesn't mean they're hot.

Traffic everywhere you go...somewhat true, only during peak hours.

Everyone lives next to the beach...compared relatively to other non-coastal states, true. However, within CA? Not everyone. Some people have to drive for hours to get to the coast.

Starbucks-loaded...I'll give this one to you, true.

Homosexuality debates...true. It never stops.


All the girls are hot...FALSE. In reality, I see more ugly girls than attractive ones.

Everyone has plastic surgery...FALSE. It's only when the stars get plastic surgery that gets the whole thing publicized, and then people assume that just because a star got it, everyone got it.

Everyone has an SUV...FALSE. There are more Prius hybrid cars now than ever.

Everywhere looks like Hollywood...FALSE. I don't know where this came from, but definitely false.

Everyone in LA is fabulous...FALSE. There's poorer parts of LA too. And I'm sure those living there are far from fabulous.


----------



## kadda1212 (Sep 21, 2012)

Too many stereotypes to count... 






Some of them are quite offensive. To be called a Nazi for example. If you really want to hurt a German's feelings, then call him or her a Nazi. I have to admit there are still a few Neonazis in Germany, but they can be found in almost every country in the world. Overall we Germans aren't racist at all, but it depends on the region. People in East Germany are still a little bit stuck in old value systems, because they had to experience Socialism, which was basically the same as National Socialism, just with a new design. There's no great difference between right-wing or left-wing extremism.

Concerning rudeness. Yes, we Germans are probably rude. I'm from a small town near Frankfurt. Basically you can say people from big cities tend to be more rude, then those from rural regions. It's common to greet people on the street in a small town in Bavaria. If you greet someone on the street where I live, people will look at you like you're an alien or something like that.

I can't say much about the sound of the German language. I think our language is beautiful. Just compare the sound of "Liebe" to "love". In that video they are extremely exaggerating the sound of "r" and "ch". Most of the time the letter "r" is not even pronounced like a consonant, more like a vocal (except when it's at the beginning of a syllable). But today it also sounds totally different than in the 30s/40s. In the past they somehow rolled the "r", now not anymore. 

Not all German people like to eat sauerkraut. I hate it. But I love schnitzel. Everybody loves it. Except vegetarians. We tend to eat a lot of meat, but everybody does it, I suppose. In the 60's the government decided that it's a sign of prosperity, when every person can eat meat on every single day of the week (before and during the war, meat was only eaten on Sundays). And then they invented large-scale livestock farming. Not so nice. It would probably be better if there was not such a large supply of meat.

Beer. Yes. Germans drink a lot of alcohol. Well, I don't. But it's quite normal that you see large groups of teenagers in the late evenings in front of the supermarket, drinking beer and vodka, wallowing in their own barf, at nights wobbling through the streets completely drunken shouting around and waking up the whole neighborhood. Yes, that's quite common.

Concerning women: We don't look like some huge mountain troll. At least I hope so.

Concerning German music: Well, they mention heavy metal and techno in the video. Actually our music is very much influenced from American music. There's a lot of R'n'B, Hip Hop and normal pop music. Here an example of one of the songs that's currently often played on the radio:






Well, but older people love to listen to Volksmusik (folk music). It's the most horrible music on the planet. Everything sounds the same. The most important thing is that you can clap your hands all the time. But apparently the producers of Volksmusik are extremely rich people, who have large villas in Switzerland, Mallorca and Dubai and drive very large cars. They have the Midas touch and can turn shit into gold. 

And the last stereotype: Germans are smart. Are they? Well, I think the inventors, writers and all the other important people were rare exceptions from the rest of the population. It just happens that many important things were invented by Germans. Maybe it's because it's located in the middle of Europe and is influenced by many cultures. Somehow a cultural potpourri. 

Well, that's one of the most important things to remember. Germany as a whole is a very young country, and I'm not only referring to the east and the west. For ages Germany consisted of so many different states (Prussia, Bavaria, Saxony, Nassau, ...). They all have their own culture (you can't compare someone who's living in the Alps with someone who's living at the North Sea that easily...).


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

@Darkestblue
You're from Washington or Oregon aren't you?


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

@Dragearen 
Oregon:tongue:


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm from Philadelphia and the stereotype I guess is that we like cream cheese, cheese steaks, and soft pretzels? Oh, snd s tourist asked me today where the art museum was, you know, the Rocky ones...


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

I consider myself a nice person but I don't think that has anything to do with being born and raised in Minnesota.









I don't play hockey nor am I a fan of the sport.








I don't have a Canadian accent. :dry: (I've never even been to Canada.)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

It snows here all of the time, except for the Fourth of July! 
The diet is very atrocious. All we eat is beef on weck and spicy (fried) chicken wings and fried chicken. Oh, yeah, and we are all incredibly fat.
We are very fond of our sports teams but they have the unfortunate habit of losing on a regular basis. Still, they may be losers, but we love them.
All of the buildings are burning down so we live in shelters.
Our region is the hometown of a (domestic) terrorist... so we're all terrorists...
Everything is named for two bad presidents of the past.
One of our cities is the butt of many jokes.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

Iced tea is the national beverage.


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)




----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

flamesabers said:


> I consider myself a nice person but I don't think that has anything to do with being born and raised in Minnesota.
> View attachment 57282
> 
> 
> ...


As for not having a Canadian accent: the people who study things like that suggest that "the Canadian accent" most closely resembles that of _Pennsylvania_ among accents in American English.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

The various towns around me... lets see. Gonna use letters for each but yes, it is the pocono region of Pennsylvania.

L: Incest to hell and the tweaker capital of the world.
P: Incest rich people
J: Ritzy town with a huge tourist problem.
N: Coal Cracker territory


For those who don't know what the coal cracker stereotype is. Think of hard-working miners who are just as crass and shit as a drunken Irishman.




DouglasMl said:


> As for not having a Canadian accent: the people who study things like that suggest that "the Canadian accent" most closely resembles that of _Pennsylvania_ among accents in American English.


I can agree with this for the most part. There is some brooklyn mixed in where I am as well as the old dutchman sounds. As for me, I tend to have an even-handed overly-pedantic english scholar accent (A perfect fit to be a doctor who cast member XD)


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

So, so many >.< 

I'm not ginger, no.
I've never tossed the caber in my life
No, I don't scream 'FREEDDOOM' every two seconds
I admit Haggis is awesome, but it's not an animal 
I actually don't like whiskey that much. Beer, Rum and Tequila though <3
Scotland does have a massive drinking culture 
I don't really hate the English
No America, I DON'T Know that one highland village your great great great grandfather emigrated from. Sorry >.< 
I don't own a kilt, but I have rented one. Getting my own for my 21st too 
ken wut ah meen eh pal?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, I noticed something on my way to school one day that described the stereotype of my area (Tennessee) perfectly: A confederate flag in the window of a trailer home


----------



## Cmart (Oct 17, 2013)

john.thomas said:


> Well, I noticed something on my way to school one day that described the stereotype of my area (Tennessee) perfectly: A confederate flag in the window of a trailer home


Ugh you Confederates, for some reason we have those people too, well if you go way up in Northern New York.
New Yorkers are supposed to be jerks and such, which isn't completely true, but stereo-types come from somewhere don't they?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Uuy. Where do I _begin_? You could probably guess on these stereotypes. People always say them and it gets real boring:

- We're all ugly/the women are ugly
- We have bad teeth
- We have bad hygiene
- We are either overly nice or overly cold/ignorant
- We are all obsessed with tea and scones
- We all get drunk on a Friday, Saturday night..every night apparently


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

'Nuff said. I'm not too proud of my fellow countrymen.


----------



## iloveusarita (Nov 9, 2013)

We all drink tea, play cricket, drink warm beer, and have a stiff upper lip haha..


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l live on the bottom of the ocean floor. A _lot _of misconceptions.

-we're pale (my dad was a black whale).

-we don't have legs (depends, some of us have many legs. Some of us have none.)

-Salty (Maybe, but l have high blood pressure).

-No, l haven't ''met the Lochness Monster'' 

-Or Spongebob.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my God, where do I start...


Negative: inbred or cousin loving, ignorant, hostile, racist (completely unfair, my birth state exists because we sided with the North despite our Southern heritage, hence the phrase "brother against brother"), possibly makes moonshine or meth, naive coal miners who bathe in communal water inside large metal buckets

Positive or Neutral: live in log cabins, men have long beards, every man knows how to hunt, penchant for going barefoot, large extended family, shy to outsiders but otherwise very almost overly helpful or polite, eats deer meat and ramps, drinks iced tea, a love of outdoors, women quilt, young people are now mountain climbing survivalist pot smokers similar to Oregon neo-culture, banjos, homemade jam and wine

(West Virginia)


...p.s. most are based in some truth about some aspects of the population past or present...I personally did grow up in a log cabin, my grandfather made his own jelly, my sister is a mountain climbing pot smoking survivalist, I have relatives who hunt and eat deer meat, and I want to be a forestry tech or a park ranger...my family is naive and tea drinking and hostile and shy and kind in turns, I did grow up knowing my extended family, we do walk outside barefoot, I have been to ramp festivals complete with banjo music, I have at least met the people where the inbred meth head stereotypes come from but they are considered marginal and repulsive by the population in general and should not represent West Virginia any more than Northern California


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

UserFriendly said:


> From California...
> 
> 
> Blue-eyed blondes everywhere you look...somewhat true. But that doesn't mean they're hot.
> ...


I live in L.A. and yes the traffic there is horrific compared to other parts of the country, to deny that is about as smooth as denying the holocaust. Also, people are fitter and have more plastic surgery. It is not unusual to see fifty percent of my town in yoga pants and running shoes, or to see women who are at the bus stop, who don't even drive, who have had botox.

I think it helps to.live other places. It gives you perspective. Maybe it's my Se but I think it's just because I have lived other places, but I can even see where most of the stereotype of where I was born and grew up realistically come from.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

We are a bunch of drunks who like our beer, brandy, cheese, and brats.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Lest we forget.../De peur qu'on n'oublie....


----------



## HypoTempes (Nov 25, 2013)

That we're a country full of pot smoking , tulip picking peasants who don't do anything else except eat cheese and craft wooden shoes.

Oh and all the Art we produced throughout the centuries was also crafted by "dope fiends" 

If the first were true how in the hell would we be able to achieve the other ones then ?


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

HypoTempes said:


> That we're a country full of pot smoking , tulip picking peasants who don't do anything else except eat cheese and craft wooden shoes.
> 
> Oh and all the Art we produced throughout the centuries was also crafted by "dope fiends"
> 
> If the first were true how in the hell would we be able to achieve the other ones then ?


Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

HypoTempes said:


> That we're a country full of pot smoking , tulip picking peasants who don't do anything else except eat cheese and craft wooden shoes.
> 
> Oh and all the Art we produced throughout the centuries was also crafted by "dope fiends"
> 
> If the first were true how in the hell would we be able to achieve the other ones then ?


! 

I wonder if the trope about Dutch housewives keeping their floors
so clean that you could safely eat off them is just a stereotype, too.
Up Ajax (*ay*'-acks)!


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

I am from Connecticut, but everyone seems to forget that state exists, I don't know if there are any stereotypes. Anyone know any?


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

I live in New Jersey. A LOT of stereotypes....

*all people from NJ are either involved in the mob or in gangs -- NJ probably does have a lot of gang activity per capita, but the mafia is very weakened compared to what it used to be. And definitely not *everyone* is involved in these things; it's only a tiny percentage of the population.

*everyone in NJ looks and acts like a Jersey Shore cast member -- No, that's more of a central Jersey thing anyway.

*all white people from NJ have an Italian-American accent -- Definitely not true, some people do but I would say the vast majority of people don't.

*NJ is a toxic shithole -- A lot of parts of it are, but there are nice parts too. And the EPA is doing a lot of work to clean up the toxic parts.

*everyone from NJ is stupid and uneducated -- Definitely not true! There are lots of intelligent people in NJ.

*NJ is ridden with crime -- Partially true, but by this point it's really only Newark and Camden. Hoboken is the new Williamsburg and Jersey City is getting there too...unfortunately.

Also, people might be surprised to know that NJ has ******** (in South Jersey).


----------



## Richard Evers (Aug 20, 2013)

HypoTempes said:


> That we're a country full of pot smoking , tulip picking peasants who don't do anything else except eat cheese and craft wooden shoes.
> 
> Oh and all the Art we produced throughout the centuries was also crafted by "dope fiends"
> 
> If the first were true how in the hell would we be able to achieve the other ones then ?


So... you're a Dutch pothead too? :crazy:


----------



## RCKT82 (Nov 25, 2013)

Dreamwaves said:


> I am from Connecticut, but everyone seems to forget that state exists, I don't know if there are any stereotypes. Anyone know any?


yep, I always forget ya'll are around. I guess the rest of the country would just lump you guys in with the rest of the Yankees.


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

@_Monsieur Melancholy_





[/video]





East coast of Canada.





I'm from Nova Scotia, not Newfoundland, but this video is still.. accurate.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not sure where I'm from. "Ladies and gentlemen, from parts unknown...."


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

We're known for racing, basketball, corn, Rust Belt industry, medical implants (if you're from Warsaw), Polishness (kudos if you know the history behind that), excellent breweries, firearm ownership, no specific music genre (a lot of musical talent comes out of Fort Wayne), and schizophrenic weather patterns.


----------



## BrynnCasey (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm from Las Vegas. The stereotypes never end.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

thismustbetheplace said:


> I live in New Jersey. A LOT of stereotypes....
> 
> *all people from NJ are either involved in the mob or in gangs -- NJ probably does have a lot of gang activity per capita, but the mafia is very weakened compared to what it used to be. And definitely not *everyone* is involved in these things; it's only a tiny percentage of the population.
> 
> ...



My stereotypical idea of a Jersey-Girl 





I was rooting for the Jersey-Girl


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

More cows than Hicks (not true), driving directions can be surmised as "you can't get there from here". 

Too dumb to require seatbelts, motorcycle helmets or taxes.

Where you can still purchase beer & a pair of AR 15s from the same store at the same time without anybody raising an eyebrow.

Where even your blind grandma can still acquire a $10. CCW permit & practice shooting in her basement.

Famous for our fire depts never losing a foundation.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Toronto's stereotype was that it's a friendly and clean city, but I don't find it to be such. People do not smile at each other and be kind to each other, and streets are always dirty and people are not mindful about their waste. We also have a crackhead mayor now so we'll surely lose our spot at the world ranking of top cities to live.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

According to stereotypes, everyone here is democratic, atheist, constantly stoned, loves to surf, really laid back, lives within 15 minutes of a beach, and probably gay. 

Considering that I'm a girl and where I live, I should have bleach-blonde hair, wear tons of makeup, be really cute-sie and also very materialistic.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Here in Seattle we're apparently all coffee drinking, grunge loving (still?), coffee drinking, progressives, and we drink coffee a lot.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Yomiel said:


> Here in Seattle we're apparently all coffee drinking, grunge loving (still?), coffee drinking, progressives, and we drink coffee a lot.


When I was in Seattle I went to Starbucks by the Space Needle just because I knew coffee was a big part of the culture there. Got a picture of me giving a cheers to the Space Needle with my cup of coffee.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Spot of tea, old chap?


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

AppleCat said:


> Spot of tea, old chap?


But what if you do prefer tea to coffee though and actually are soft spoken with a fondness for polite verbosity as a fellow Brit though ;-)


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

StElmosDream said:


> But what if you do prefer tea to coffee though and actually are soft spoken with a fondness for polite verbosity as a fellow Brit though ;-)


What can I say? Stereotypes start somewhere... :wink:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Kayness said:


> "me love you long time! you vely handsome man" (said to old, fat, sweaty, pervy white guys...)
> "me sucky sucky ten dorrars!"
> Also, I might used to have been a man...
> 
> oh there are lots more but these are the most famous ones..



Taiwan?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Buffalo, New York.
Buried in snow... all of the time.
We have two seasons... winter and the forth of july.
we eat spicy chicken wings and beef on weck. There are chickens running around without wings (no, not really)
we were dependent on heavy industry... and, since that's gone, we are toast.
a cultural wasteland
we're obsessed with the bills and sabres...
but they choke before they can win the big one...
and we obsess over "wide right" and "no goal"
just a gritty passe northeastern city.

a few more positive facts:
the architecture in buffalo is awesome... there are structures by Richardson, Louis Sullivan, and Frank Lloyd Wright, among others.
Buffalo has an excellent Philharmonic Orchestra and plenty of arts opportunities for musicians and visual artists.
Buffalo thrived when the Erie Canal was strong.
There is still hope for Buffalo.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I'm not a Brit but I like tea and not coffee. As for the rest, I'm just a wacky story teller but not too soft spoken. I seem to be surrounded by people who are hard of hearing and soft spoken doesn't do much for people who are going deaf.



StElmosDream said:


> But what if you do prefer tea to coffee though and actually are soft spoken with a fondness for polite verbosity as a fellow Brit though ;-)


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

walking tourist said:


> I'm not a Brit but I like tea and not coffee. As for the rest, I'm just a wacky story teller but not too soft spoken. I seem to be surrounded by people who are hard of hearing and soft spoken doesn't do much for people who are going deaf.


Exactly my point; stereotypes and generalisations can apply to anyone if told in the right way (I don't really find soft spoken works so well when many as they get older beginning to favour directness and clarity), then again HSP traits can be a mixture of genetics and environment at times.


----------

